# Connected my 622 via ethernet...



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

to my netgear router. Read elsewhere that port 23 was open (commonly used for POP3 email), so I decided to do a full portscan. Here's the results:


```
Starting Nmap 4.20 ( http://insecure.org ) at 2007-09-15 16:11 Pacific Daylight Time
Initiating ARP Ping Scan at 16:11
Scanning 192.168.1.100 [1 port]
Completed ARP Ping Scan at 16:11, 0.09s elapsed (1 total hosts)
Initiating Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 16:11
Completed Parallel DNS resolution of 1 host. at 16:11, 0.03s elapsed
Initiating SYN Stealth Scan at 16:11
Scanning 192.168.1.100 [65535 ports]
SYN Stealth Scan Timing: About 2.01% done; ETC: 16:35 (0:24:25 remaining)
Completed SYN Stealth Scan at 16:36, 1495.95s elapsed (65535 total ports)
Host 192.168.1.100 appears to be up ... good.
All 65535 scanned ports on 192.168.1.100 are filtered
MAC Address: 00:08:89:A6:F6:B3 (Echostar Technologies)

Nmap finished: 1 IP address (1 host up) scanned in 1496.281 seconds
               Raw packets sent: 131071 (5.767MB) | Rcvd: 1 (42B)
```
So all ports are filtered which is good. No open ports. Nmap defines filtered as:


> *filtered*
> Nmap cannot determine whether the port is open because packet filtering prevents its probes from reaching the port. The filtering could be from a dedicated firewall device, router rules, or host-based firewall software. These ports frustrate attackers because they provide so little information. Sometimes they respond with ICMP error messages such as type 3 code 13 (destination unreachable: communication administratively prohibited), but filters that simply drop probes without responding are far more common. This forces Nmap to retry several times just in case the probe was dropped due to network congestion rather than filtering. This slows down the scan dramatically.


cheers!


----------



## FastNOC (Sep 11, 2007)

I didn't scan my ViP722 but I did ping it successfully. Tried ssh, telnet and ftp but all were blocked so I figured the rest would be too. Too lazy to go further. I was a little surprised icmp was enabled.


----------



## Mando (Jul 31, 2006)

mikehd said:


> to my netgear router. Read elsewhere that port 23 was open (commonly used for POP3 email), so I decided to do a full portscan. Here's the results:


Clarification - Port 23 is for telnet. Port 25 is smtp and port 110 is for POP3 - all non-encrypted.


----------



## nicedeboy26 (Jul 27, 2007)

I disconnected my 622 cause whats the POINT????? Having it connected to a network doesn't do anything for you! Maybe in the future, but its only taking up space and plus mine would screw up my wireless router. I would have to reset my router every two days when it was connected. So, out it went.


----------



## stanggt03 (Jun 13, 2006)

nicedeboy26 said:


> I disconnected my 622 cause whats the POINT????? Having it connected to a network doesn't do anything for you! Maybe in the future, but its only taking up space and plus mine would screw up my wireless router. I would have to reset my router every two days when it was connected. So, out it went.


It keeps you from paying the $5/mo access fee, unless you connect to a phone line instead. And soon, much more :fingers crossed:


----------



## mikehd (Sep 11, 2003)

nicedeboy26 said:


> I disconnected my 622 cause whats the POINT????? Having it connected to a network doesn't do anything for you! Maybe in the future, but its only taking up space and plus mine would screw up my wireless router. I would have to reset my router every two days when it was connected. So, out it went.


No problems here, although I run a separate WAP from my router (no wireless in the router).

What manufacturer and model of wireless router do you have?


----------



## Schizm (Jul 31, 2007)

stanggt03 said:


> It keeps you from paying the $5/mo access fee, unless you connect to a phone line instead. And soon, much more :fingers crossed:


so the that's in effect? I remember hearing about it but never saw a confirm.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

E* has announced the INTENT to use ethernet in place of a phone line, but IIRC they have yet to tell people to disconnect their telephone lines from the receiver and rely on the ethernet connection. It is good to see it working for something.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

I have a few weeks old 722, and only use the ethernet connection. The installer made me run the 25' phone line to a phone in another room for the install. After that, it has only been the ethernet connection. I disconnected it a couple times. It took about 24 hours, and then it complained about not having a phone line or ethernet cable hooked up. Reconnected it and went to network settings and had it get a new IP. Since then, it is happy without a phone line.


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

nicedeboy26 said:


> I disconnected my 622 cause whats the POINT????? Having it connected to a network doesn't do anything for you!...


"We also added the ability for you to provide your DISH Network account number, 
if you have one, which will allow access to custom features such as setting your 
ViP622 or ViP722 DVR timers from our website! This cool, convenient feature is on 
its way for the holidays in 2007."


----------

